
The Scourge of Hygiene Theater - prostoalex
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/07/scourge-hygiene-theater/614599/
======
misanthropian00
This is a good example of why we have the scientific method. Not so long ago
the WHO, the CDC, Fauci and pretty much everyone else was talking about how
fomites were the primary means of transmission and that the virus was not
airborne, that even after a cough the particles very quickly fell to the
ground. Now it turns out that exactly the opposite is true. How about if you
don't have evidence to back up your claims you just STFU or say that you don't
know. The same thing happened with masks. Since they believed (without
supporting evidence) that the virus was not airborne they didn't think the
public should be wearing masks. Instead they emphasized alcohol gel and
frequent hand washing. What a huge fuckup. All of these people should be held
accountable for being dumb fucks.

